# Nexus 7 (2013) wird vom PC nicht mehr erkannt



## Jan565 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe seid heute das Problem, dass mein Nexus 7 nicht mehr vom PC erkannt wird. Nicht mal der Ton dafür das ein Gerät eingesteckt wurde erklingt. Das Nexus 7 zeigt zwar das es geladen wird, aber von der PC Verbindung keine Spur. Woran kann das liegen? Im Gerätmanager wird es auch nicht angezeigt. Bis vorgestern ging alles noch wunderbar, jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr. 

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Danke!


----------



## Scroll (1. Oktober 2013)

Steckst du es vorne am USB ein? Wenn ja Versuchs mal hinten, mein galaxy S4 sowie auch mein altes S2 wurden am Front USB nicht immer erkannt, am hinteren dann allerdings schon, evtl hilfst ja falls düs noch nicht ausprobiert hast


----------



## watercooled (2. Oktober 2013)

USB Modus aktivieren?


----------



## Jan565 (2. Oktober 2013)

USB Ports nehme ich ausschließlich die hinten. Mein Rechner steht auch gerade ohne Case da . 

USB Modus kommt automatisch, dann hat man als Option ob man das Gerät als Wechseldatenträger so gesehen verwenden will oder als Multimedia gerät. Aber weder das eine noch das andere kommt. Auf laden über den PC kommt. Aber es erklingt ja nicht einmal der Ton für ein angeschlossenes USB gerät.

Sowohl mit 2 Kabeln als auch an 2 unterschiedlichen PC´s getestet. Nirgends wird das gerät erkannt. Neustarten des Nexus bringt auch nichts.


----------

